# My Mascara Swatches



## lovelyweapon (Mar 21, 2008)

This is my _first_ swatch thread so bear with me! These are a few of my mascaras and please excuse the bags as I had only slept 2 hours and couldn't go back to sleep 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Moderators, if this is not a traditional swatch thread, you can move it wherever you please & I apologize in advance.

*Base used:* Shiseido: The Makeup Mascara Base
*All are curled with:* Shiseido Lash Curler

** Only one coat was applied for each photograph.

No mascara or makeup.





*Mary Kay Ultimate Mascara* - I received this as a sample when I was in school one day and was slightly impressed with the formula! Really surprised me.












*Diorshow Unlimited* - My HG mascara! Sometimes it clumps with the base, sometimes it just makes it look better. Depends on my lash curling skills that day! lol The brush is amazing and thin. Also, I love the color intensity. When used with a mascara fan and base, this is the ultimate victor from collection!












*Too Faced Lash Injection* - I despise this mascara. I know many people love it, but I find it to be so dry and the black is not like Diorshow black. Plus, the brush is so fat! Applying it was a mission. This mascara has only be used twice in my book.












*Max Factor Lash Perfection* (or Masterpiece) - Another one of my favorite mascaras. This picture does NOT do it justice, and I don't know why. I will try to take a replacement photo. It also does not clump thanks to its ingenious brush shape.












*Bourjouis Maxi Frange* - A little bit of a typo, the one on the right is the one with the base. I used to be in love with this mascara and in some ways still am. It could be drying out a little, but the one thing I disliked was the base it came with. The base worked amazingly, but it was white and sometimes you could see it underneath and it was hard to cover. Otherwise, this mascara brand new gave me lots of volume and especially length. Will retake the photo.











*
Bourjouis Yes To Volume No To Clumps* - This mascara is drying but I decided to take pictures anyway. It works great at separating lashes due to the amazing and unique plastic comb. It could be a darker more intense black, and it dries out fairly quickly. It did give volume and no clumps, but did not thicken. I generally love Bourjouis mascaras though.








*Hard Candy Mascara *- It's a mini mascara that comes in the Take Me Out kit. Just wanted to say that I was pretty impressed for this mascara being so cheap. Nothing amazing though, just generally ok.












More to come & also better pictures! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LMK if this helped or not.


----------

